# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  هام لكل من يسال عن منتدى جماهير المريخ

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتدى توقف في سيرفر ومواصل في سيرفر اخر


ده رابط المنتدى بالسيرفر التاني

http://merrikhalsudan.com/vb/index.php

*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*يديك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قرشي عثمان
					

يديك الف عافيه



تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*طيب منتدى (شبكة المريخ) مالو يامهدي؟
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*مشكور على المجهود حبيبنا كسلاوي 
هل ممكن تحل لي مشكلة تسجيل الدخول؟
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*الاخ كسلاوي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بنسال من منتدي جماهير المريخ متوقف من زمن  المشكله شنو
سيرفر
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*الأخ كسلاوي   
الحاصل شنو  في منتدي جماهير المريخ
يديك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## فائز عوض الكريم

*الرابط لا يعمل
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الرابط م شغال
                        	*

----------


## فائز عوض الكريم

*الرابط لا يعمل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتدى استضافته انتهت
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*الرابط متعطل
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*الرابط معسلج معاي 
حالف مايفتح
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*الرابط ما شغال
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*ما شغال
                        	*

----------

